# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Базы данных.

## secret17

Я  простой администратор с 1с сталкиваться не приходилось. Передо мной поставлена задача вырезать с одной бд квартал и залить его в другую бд. 1с 8.3 помогите советом, горю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я  простой администратор с 1с сталкиваться не приходилось. Передо мной поставлена задача вырезать с одной бд квартал и залить его в другую бд. 1с 8.3 помогите советом, горю.


Воспользуйтесь этой обработкой https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5gw4/ebtY8pJvh

----------


## avm3110

> Передо мной поставлена задача вырезать с одной бд квартал и залить его в другую бд.


Откажитесь.



> Я простой администратор с 1с сталкиваться не приходилось.


Если нет знаний в 1С - точно на косячите. Такая операция не тривиальна даже для одинаковых конфигураций (нужно иметь понимание что такое проведение, знание языка запросов и т.д.)

----------


## secret17

а как ей можно воспользоваться ?

---------- Post added at 13:40 ---------- Previous post was at 13:38 ----------

дело в том что я поставил 1 с аналог чтоб небыло кнфликта при открытие базы всю базу которая есть я сделал копию и как говорится (тренируюсь на кошках) мне главное чтоб  понял как это сделать так как у меня 1 с стоит на машине который никак не связан с реальной базой пока я сам не пойму что да как я не-буду делать на машине бугалтера

----------


## alexandr_ll

> а как ей можно воспользоваться ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:40 ---------- Previous post was at 13:38 ----------
> 
> дело в том что я поставил 1 с аналог чтоб небыло кнфликта при открытие базы всю базу которая есть я сделал копию и как говорится (тренируюсь на кошках) мне главное чтоб  понял как это сделать так как у меня 1 с стоит на машине который никак не связан с реальной базой пока я сам не пойму что да как я не-буду делать на машине бугалтера


Как обычно - файл открыть, отмечаешь, что переносить и вперед! На копии то можно и попробовать.

----------

secret17 (13.10.2015)

----------


## secret17

для того чтоб она запустилась требуется выбрать программу 
так как я понимаю выбираю 1 с 8.3

а затем где искать эту функцию понять немогу так как сразу запускается 1 с

---------- Post added at 15:12 ---------- Previous post was at 14:48 ----------

Файл - открыть - выбираю (Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML 8.3) - запускается .
затем идет перечень Реквизиты, Табличные части, Формы , Макеты. 
выбираю реквизиты Дата начала устонавливаю ту которая мне нужна и дата окончания тоже та которая мне нужна а дальше что как запустить этот вычислительный процесс ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> для того чтоб она запустилась требуется выбрать программу 
> так как я понимаю выбираю 1 с 8.3
> 
> а затем где искать эту функцию понять немогу так как сразу запускается 1 с
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:12 ---------- Previous post was at 14:48 ----------
> 
> Файл - открыть - выбираю (Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML 8.3) - запускается .
> затем идет перечень Реквизиты, Табличные части, Формы , Макеты. 
> выбираю реквизиты Дата начала устонавливаю ту которая мне нужна и дата окончания тоже та которая мне нужна а дальше что как запустить этот вычислительный процесс ?


Судя по описанию, вы запускаете обработку в режиме "Конфигуратор", Нужно запустить в режиме "Предприятие"[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Nixe

> Я  простой администратор с 1с сталкиваться не приходилось. Передо мной поставлена задача вырезать с одной бд квартал и залить его в другую бд. 1с 8.3 помогите советом, горю.


Ну.... теоретически "гиморно", но, как вариант: можно скопировать БД и в копии поудалять все не нужное... :blush::confused:

----------


## avm3110

> Ну.... теоретически ..... как вариант: можно скопировать БД и в копии поудалять все не нужное


Мля-я-я.. теоретиГГи...





> *Откажитесь*.

----------


## Nixe

> Мля-я-я.. теоретиГГи...


А чо? Я, как-то, в самом начале своей "теретиГГеской" деятельности, себе "чистую" базу создавала.
Мне нужно было, чтобы справочники остались, а документов не стало... Платные спецЫ1С уже до этого пару раз мне оказали услуги, _медведики, те еще.._.. :yes:
Третьего раза не захотелось, потыркалась по кнопочкам и книжечкам.... поняла, что для меня это самый приемлемый способ. 
Почему нет? 
Он же сработал, ну... тогда. А уж потом я научилась создавать чистые БД без шаблонов.
А скока паники и нервов было, когда после переустановки Винды... у меня ни одного шаблона не было.
ЛЯ! Чуть не померла....:eek:
Это вам, праГГГтикам 1С все легко и просто.... *avm3110*, ты ж 1С конфигурировать начал задолго до того, как читать научился.... ага! И за руль сел и поехал. :yes:
Прости уж, что не все люди такие ГГении....:blush::yes:

----------


## avm3110

> avm3110, ты ж 1С конфигурировать начал задолго до того, как читать научился.... ага!


Не-е-е... У меня всё гораздо более запущено. :blush: Я прогать начал ещё в прошлом тысячелетии, когда про 1Ску даже сам Нуралиев ни сном, ни святым духом не ведал.





> А чо? Я, как-то, в самом начале своей "теретиГГеской" деятельности, себе "чистую" базу создавала.


"Чистую базу" так создать можно. А вот "вырезать квартал" в бухии - *нельзя* :mad:
Например: вы так вырезаете "второй квартал". Вам авнсовым платежом деньги пришли 15 февраля, в реализация была 15 апреля. Ну-у-у.. И после "танцев с бубнов" теоретГГов мы получим реализацию без оплаты.
Про амортизацию - я вообще молчу и т.д. и т.п.:dance:

----------


## Nixe

> Я прогать начал ещё в прошлом тысячелетии, когда про 1Ску даже сам Нуралиев ни сном, ни святым духом не ведал.


А в 1987 на ВДНХ был? 
Нравишься ты мне.... понимаешь, для некоторых людей "фокал", "фортран", "бейсик", "алгон".... - это не блюда экзотической кухни...;)
БК-шка - это не букашка, а Агат - это не камень...





> "Чистую базу" так создать можно. А вот "вырезать квартал" в бухии - нельзя


Я бы не стала бы так уж категорично-то.... ну.... на всякий случай.;)



> Например: вы так вырезаете "второй квартал". Вам авнсовым платежом деньги пришли 15 февраля, в реализация была 15 апреля. Ну-у-у.. И после "танцев с бубнов" теоретГГов мы получим реализацию без оплаты.
> Про амортизацию - я вообще молчу и т.д. и т.п.


А не открыть ли тебе.... новую ветку: _моё видение бухучета и чхать на всё...._
Вот смотри: квартал заканчивается 31-м мартом.... и если стоит вопрос перенести квартал, то ЭТА дата влияет на ФСЁ.... ну никого не волнует, что будет (было) уже в апреле..... ну будет висеть в ОСВ аванс на 31.03.... и чего?
Амортизация также....
Чухню, если честно, городишь..... набивая себе цену.... 
НЕ БОЛЕЕ ТОГО.:yes:

----------


## avm3110

> для некоторых людей "фокал", "фортран", "бейсик", "алгон".... - это не блюда экзотической кухни


Ну начинал я прогать на Мирах (классная машина Мир-1), на  Мир-2 уже язык "Аналитик", на Наири-К - язык АП. И кстити.. не "алгон", а "алгол" (хотя был ещё и алгамс)




> БК-шка - это не букашка


Для меня родные это серия Электроника - Электроника 65, Электроника 125 и Электроника 82, я на них прогал на ассемблере




> и если стоит вопрос перенести квартал, то ЭТА дата влияет на ФСЁ.... ну никого не волнует, что будет (было) уже в апреле..... ну будет висеть в ОСВ аванс на 31.03.... и чего?


Мля-я-я..... ТеоретиГГи.....

именно "Эта дата влияет на ФСЁ" и то что происходило "до этой даты" заводится через "Ввод начального сальдо" - а "тупым удалением" этого никога не получишь.
И кстати, в бухии кроме начального сальдо заводится ещё куча информации "прошлых периодов" в таких случаях.




> Чухню, если честно, городишь.


Мля.. хотя смысл метать бисер...

----------

Nixe (14.10.2015)

----------


## Nixe

Ну.... чуток передернул.... простительно....




> именно "Эта дата влияет на ФСЁ" и то что происходило "до этой даты" заводится через "Ввод начального сальдо" - а "тупым удалением" этого никога не получишь.


Хм... а где ты видел, что я говорила про "До"?.... ЭТО ты начал про "после", а я лишь объяснила.
Возражения есть? 
И не ВСЁ до 31 марта заводится 



> через "Ввод начального сальдо"


В проге это, кстати, не так называется....не нужно жонглировать терминами, в которых ты.... ну.... в общем, которыми ты владеешь, но не корректно....;)
"Точку отсчета" можно обозначить любую.... и не последний вопрос, что эта точка может не совпадать с началом квартала.
НО!
С тем, что первичные остатки по счетам на начало отчетного периода должны быть выверены, и именно от них идет остальной "пляс", вряд ли кто сможет поспорить.




> Мля.. хотя смысл метать бисер...


Вот эту фразу твою честное слово не поняла:confused:
Не.... как скажешь.... перед тобой ни одной бисеринки даже не пророню... а уж о том, чтоб метать? 
Да что, ты! Ни в коем разе!
 :rolleyes:

---------- Post added at 22:15 ---------- Previous post was at 22:07 ----------




> не "алгон", а "алгол"


:yes:
Хм.... очень надеялась, что не заметишь!
:good:

----------


## avm3110

> ЭТО ты начал про "после", а я лишь объяснила.


Мля-я-я... Я говорил про второй квартал и "аванс 15 февраля" - это сколько нужно выпить, чтобы считать это "после"?:confused:




> В проге это, кстати, не так называется.


Это так называется у бухов (ну у тех, которые не теоретиГГи)? 




> "Точку отсчета" можно обозначить любую.


Нельзя. "Точки отсчета" всегда жестко регламентированы.




> и именно от них идет остальной "пляс", вряд ли кто сможет поспорить.


Ты споришь. Именно ты утверждаешь, что без них тупое "вырезание квартала" имеет малейший смысл

----------


## Nixe

> Вам авнсовым платежом деньги пришли 15 февраля, в *реализация была 15 апреля.*


Твои слова?

Если, ты не понимаешь, не смог понять мои....
Искренне сожалею....
Но.... подсказок для твоей платной деятельности, от меня больше не жди.




> Чухню, если честно, городишь..... набивая себе цену.... 
> НЕ БОЛЕЕ ТОГО.


;)

----------

